# Drew Gooden



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

What is up with Drew Gooden the past few games? He had the monster 29 point, 11 rebound game but since then he has pretty terrible, at least stat-wise. I don't get a chance to see many Magic games so maybe some of you could enlighten me to why Gooden is playing so poorly.


----------



## Gainesvillain (Jan 12, 2004)

Well Gooden isn't really playing poorly. The team is playing Poorly. T-mac is having good stat nights points wise, but the team just isn't playins as well as they should. Gooden needs to be playing the starting PF role he needs to be the main guy at the PF position. They need to trade Howard for someone pref a decent center and let good be the man at PF. That way he can find his rythym and play the way he's capable of playing everynight.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gainesvillain</b>!
> Well Gooden isn't really playing poorly. The team is playing Poorly. T-mac is having good stat nights points wise, but the team just isn't playins as well as they should. Gooden needs to be playing the starting PF role he needs to be the main guy at the PF position. They need to trade Howard for someone pref a decent center and let good be the man at PF. That way he can find his rythym and play the way he's capable of playing everynight.


AGREE! Howard got like 4 rebounds the whole night against the 6ers? 

It is PATHETIC when your sg is your leading rebounder!!!!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

2 pts and 6 rebounds from a guy with Gooden's talent is just plain unacceptable.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 2 pts and 6 rebounds from a guy with Gooden's talent is just plain unacceptable.


Yeah, I agree, no excuses for Gooden. This whole season has been disappointing for Gooden, as he's played very poorly for a great part of the season, yet has shown flashes of greatness, few and far between. He's so much better than he's played this year, because for the most part, he's played selfish ball and has been detrimental to the team, more than he has benefited it. A lot of the blame falls on Drew's shoulders, but I also blame Howard and the management for bringing Howard in. It's been really disappointing to see Howard holding back Gooden, and having Drew really take a step back this year from where he was last year.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Gooden's averaging 18 minutes per game over the last 3 games. :nonono:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Gooden's averaging 18 minutes per game over the last 3 games. :nonono:


I just hope they are trying to showcase Howard so they can send his butt somewhere else.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I just hope they are trying to showcase Howard so they can send his butt somewhere else.


We can only hope. Come on, some team has to be able to use him.


----------



## Gainesvillain (Jan 12, 2004)

What are you guys talking about? If you guys think gooden is having a horrible year you're crazy. He's sharing time with Howard remember. Hell Gooden has only started 13 out of 40 games this year, and he's averaging 7.40 RPG and 1.10 SPG 1.05 BPG and 12.7 PPG. That's not horrible considering Howard is holding him back, and plus he's coming off the bench. This situation is holding him from finding his groove. Gooden needs to be starting. You guys need to cut him some slack. He's not doing all that bad considering.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gainesvillain</b>!
> What are you guys talking about? If you guys think gooden is having a horrible year you're crazy. He's sharing time with Howard remember. Hell Gooden has only started 13 out of 40 games this year, and he's averaging 7.40 RPG and 1.10 SPG 1.05 BPG and 12.7 PPG. That's not horrible considering Howard is holding him back, and plus he's coming off the bench. This situation is holding him from finding his groove. Gooden needs to be starting. You guys need to cut him some slack. He's not doing all that bad considering.


I think we all realize Gooden needs to be starting, that is why everyone is calling for Howard's head on a platter. Gooden has been wildly inconsistent this year. He'll have one absolutely fantastic game, then disappear for two or three. Maybe it is playing time issues. Whatever it is, Gooden needs to get some consistency and put out efforts like he did last night on *every* night.


----------



## Gainesvillain (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, how was he last night by the way, didn't get to catch the game. 

I agree he needs playing time, and i'm well aware of everyones calling of howards head. Which management needs to do something. That's obvious. I'm very disappointed in them. But I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gainesvillain</b>!
> Yeah, how was he last night by the way, didn't get to catch the game.
> 
> I agree he needs playing time, and i'm well aware of everyones calling of howards head. Which management needs to do something. That's obvious. I'm very disappointed in them. But I'll just have to wait and see.


He was great last night, playing with the old energy and reckless abandon he did when he first came to Orlando. I think his 32 was a little lucky, since he was 2-2 from 3, which wont happen often .. and the one shot bounced up to the top of the backboard and fell in.

Regardless, you can almost tell when he'll do well or not. If he shows the normal energy, he's probably good for 15-20 pts and 8-12 rebs. If he kind of plays sluggish like he had been lately, you are looking at more like 8 pts and 5 rebs.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

maybe drew gooden isnt starting for punishment of leaving a play to pick up his sweat band....

hehe


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He was great last night, playing with the old energy and reckless abandon he did when he first came to Orlando. I think his 32 was a little lucky, since he was 2-2 from 3, which wont happen often .. and the one shot bounced up to the top of the backboard and fell in.
> ...


Drew was 4-4 from three point land in a game last year while playing for Memphis. I agree with you that the 32 was a little lucky, just thought I'd throw that out there. It wasn't even so much that he was 2-2 from 3's that game, but he also nailed a lot of long jumpers that weren't 3's. You likely won't see that again, because his jumper was dead on that night.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Drew was 4-4 from three point land in a game last year while playing for Memphis. I agree with you that the 32 was a little lucky, just thought I'd throw that out there. It wasn't even so much that he was 2-2 from 3's that game, but he also nailed a lot of long jumpers that weren't 3's. You likely won't see that again, because his jumper was dead on that night.


I just hope he doesnt get too comfortable with those outside jumpers. Seems like he is taking more this year.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I just hope he doesnt get too comfortable with those outside jumpers. Seems like he is taking more this year.


Yeah, I had that same thought watching the New Orleans game. I really think has already happened, but I think Johnny's doing a good job of not letting Drew take too many Jumpers. He pulled Drew right out of the game after he took a 3.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Drew has always thought he's an outside shooter. he did it all the time in college, too. Hubie would yank Drew whenever he didn't run the offense and instead fire a jump shot (which was almost every time he touched the ball). Just curious, but has Drew learned to pass the ball yet? While playing for Memphis (and pre-Hubie, i think), there was one game against Portland where Drew didn't have one single pass.


----------

